# How to add coral?



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Just wondering how you properly add coral to a tank, I have seen people using plugs? What are those and how would you mount it where you want the coral to flourish? Is there a good read on getting your first corals?

Thanks.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think this topic may be to much to answer all at once.

plugs are just something to mount corals on for easy placement around the tank. they fit perfect into eggcrate (sold as light defuser in the light department at hardware stores) so people choose to make DIY frag racks from this. there are other things you can use as plugs, like rock rubble, shells, peices of marble tile, and other tiles too. the glue is jus a super glue. you want cyanoacrylate however some corals wont glue well like softies. hard corals glue easy just remember to use as little glue as possible so they encrust faster.
generally speaking SPS and some LPS like more flow, while others like indirect flow. just like some like tons of light, some like moderate, others low and even some no light. same thing goes with the ca,alk and mag requirements of corals. they all will use these but generally speaking the SPS will be more demanding. every coral varies so its best to research before buying so you know if you can accomadate it in your tank. 
your going to want to dip certain corals to avoid introducing pests. zoos are an example as you want to avoid introducing zoo eating nudis or other pests prone to killing zoanthids. acros are another. theres many dipping methods on the web. 
after a coral gets dipped (if this applies) i will just float the bag usually adding a cup or so of tank water. after some time passes i remove the coral and it goes right into the tank. as for acclimating fish those get drip acclimated only, and into a QT tank.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Interesting. Now what do you mean by "dip"?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

dip, dunk..and give it a shake, however you want to put it to kill off any pests. you either do it in RO/DI water, a RO/DI iodine solution or a pre made coral dip, again theres all sorts of recipes on the internet and zoas and acros are prob. the most common that need to be treated.


----------

